# Weight of yanmar tractor



## retired55 (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anybody have an approximate weight of a 1810d Yanmar? Need to buy a roller but don't no which size to buy.. I don't want to buy to heavy of one, gotta make sure I can stop it, also live on pretty land...Thanks


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

According to my chart, it tips the scale @ 1800# but don't know in what dress form. If you have either or both an FEL or loaded tires, that will up the weight considerably.


----------



## retired55 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Mickey~that helps alot... Don't have either, fel or loaded tires.. What would you suggest on a roller, 640 or 910 pounder?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

No recommendation as I've no experience with that kind of implement. Would think that ground conditions would play a part what will work best.

If you're talking about a roller that uses water for ballast, then I think getting a roller wide enough to cover the tire tracks is a must and vary the ballast as needed.


----------



## retired55 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks again Mickey, that helps me make up my mind...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would try a rental outfit to give it a test run to get an idea of how well your tractor will do with a given roller for your ground conditions as Mickey pointed out. That indeed will have an affect for sure. Let us know how you fair!


----------

